# Misty



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been on the forum a while now but to be honest I totally forgot about it till the other day, and thought I might as well post some pictures of my kitten.

A bit about Misty I bought her when she was 3 month old, she is a house cat, I have tried since she was little to send her out but she doesn't like the cold lol. She gets to the grass touches it and runs back in and then that's it for the next 3 months. Misty is now 2years and 3 month and is the first pet I have had and she is lovely. So here are a few pictures from when she was a kitten to now.

This was her a few weeks after getting her home

































This is her making a bed a few weeks after getting her home









Then these are a few pictures I like between then and now

































































Hope you like the pictures


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very pretty -she has grown from a very cute kitten into a beautiful young lady


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not daft your misty, not wanting to go out, but what a pretty girl, love those eyes


----------



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I fell in love with Misty as soon as I saw her beautiful eyes.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww she was so tiny!! She is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i love seeing pictures of tiny kittens and then pictures of when they have grown, Misty is beautiful._


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes adorable, very very pretty,
michelle x


----------



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments


----------



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

I have found some more recent pics I would like to share


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful cat, beautiful eyes ... 

Great pictures that you have posted, some have made me laugh, crazy ideas that only cats can have


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

shes pretty! what a beautiful girl love the pictures xxx


----------



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

Took this abou 2 days ago she is such a poser when the camera comes out!!


----------



## LilahSuki (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh she's sooo cuttte, when she looks at the camera she has a human face :w00t:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Just casually cocking my head to the side for the camera  Lovely girly  x


----------



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

Mistys new bed


----------



## amy-louise (Dec 17, 2009)

So just an update. After recently moving house I think Misty has finally settled in  she is a house cat and never cries to go outside. At my old house she used to sit on the door step and maybe the grass just outside the front door but that was it. Now we have recently moved to a flat she can not do that and has never cried to go out. So I bought her lead to see how she got on with it and she loves it. She jut leisurely walks round the communal garden and lounges in the pavement


















She has also found another hiding spot she goes to sometimes but I found her  so spot Misty










Hope you like


----------

